# Useless science...



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2009)

*DAVANTI A BELLE DONNE CERVELLO UOMO VA IN TILT *
_ BERLINO - Una ricercatrice olandese ha scoperto perché le belle donne riescono a ottenere dagli uomini tutto ciò che vogliono ma anche perché, all'università, i ragazzi hanno voti più bassi delle loro coetanee: di fronte alla bellezza femminile, il cervello maschile va in tilt, i neuroni connettono a fatica e la capacità di pensare diminuisce notevolmente. Quello che finora era un luogo comune, quindi, è stato dimostrato scientificamente da Johan Karremans, una psicologa dell'Università Radboud di Nijmegen, in Olanda. 

Karremans ha condotto lo studio su un gruppo di 110 studenti, 50 uomini e 60 donne, tutti molto attraenti. Dopo aver conversato con le studentesse, i ragazzi dovevano rispondere a domande d'esame, ma la ricercatrice ha constatato che nella maggior parte dei casi non erano affatto in grado di sostenere l'interrogazione. Secondo il test, infatti, la facoltà degli uomini di pensare con chiarezza e lucidità si abbassava notevolmente sia durante la chiacchierata con le ragazze, sia nei minuti immediatamente successivi agli incontro. E il potere del gentil sesso sulla mente umana, ha raccontato la Karremans, può avere anche conseguenze estreme: come nel caso di un ragazzo, che dopo il test non era assolutamente in grado di pensare. Da parte loro, invece, le donne non hanno mai 'perso la testa' durante gli incontri. Secondo la psicologa, lo studio dimostrerebbe perché gli uomini che frequentano l'università avrebbero voti più bassi rispetto alle donne.  _

http://www.ansa.it/opencms/export/site/notizie/rubriche/inbreve/visualizza_new.html_988756622.html


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Giugno 2009)

Dipende da com'erano i ragazzi che vengono definiti "attraenti"...


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *DAVANTI A BELLE DONNE CERVELLO UOMO VA IN TILT *
> _BERLINO - Una ricercatrice olandese ha scoperto perché le belle donne riescono a ottenere dagli uomini tutto ciò che vogliono ma anche perché, all'università, i ragazzi hanno voti più bassi delle loro coetanee: di fronte alla bellezza femminile, il cervello maschile va in tilt, i neuroni connettono a fatica e la capacità di pensare diminuisce notevolmente. Quello che finora era un luogo comune, quindi, è stato dimostrato scientificamente da Johan Karremans, una psicologa dell'Università Radboud di Nijmegen, in Olanda. _
> 
> _Karremans ha condotto lo studio su un gruppo di 110 studenti, 50 uomini e 60 donne, tutti molto attraenti. Dopo aver conversato con le studentesse, i ragazzi dovevano rispondere a domande d'esame, ma la ricercatrice ha constatato che nella maggior parte dei casi non erano affatto in grado di sostenere l'interrogazione. Secondo il test, infatti, la facoltà degli uomini di pensare con chiarezza e lucidità si abbassava notevolmente sia durante la chiacchierata con le ragazze, sia nei minuti immediatamente successivi agli incontro. E il potere del gentil sesso sulla mente umana, ha raccontato la Karremans, può avere anche conseguenze estreme: come nel caso di un ragazzo, che dopo il test non era assolutamente in grado di pensare. Da parte loro, invece, le donne non hanno mai 'perso la testa' durante gli incontri. Secondo la psicologa, lo studio dimostrerebbe perché gli uomini che frequentano l'università avrebbero voti più bassi rispetto alle donne. _
> ...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


>


Piu' o meno il senso e' quello


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' o meno il senso e' quello


 pensi che posto a cazzo?


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

e volutamente ho postato il caravaggio e non il più bello (secondo me) di artemisia


----------



## Lettrice (14 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e volutamente ho postato il caravaggio e non il più bello (secondo me) di artemisia



Anche a me piace di piu'...


----------



## Old reale (14 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche a me piace di piu'...


siete donne, oltre le gambe c'è di più....
lekkakiappe me lo dico da solo o aspetto?


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *DAVANTI A BELLE DONNE CERVELLO UOMO VA IN TILT *
> _BERLINO - Una ricercatrice olandese ha scoperto perché le belle donne riescono a ottenere dagli uomini tutto ciò che vogliono ma anche perché, all'università, i ragazzi hanno voti più bassi delle loro coetanee: di fronte alla bellezza femminile, il cervello maschile va in tilt, i neuroni connettono a fatica e la capacità di pensare diminuisce notevolmente. Quello che finora era un luogo comune, quindi, è stato dimostrato scientificamente da Johan Karremans, una psicologa dell'Università Radboud di Nijmegen, in Olanda. _
> 
> _Karremans ha condotto lo studio su un gruppo di 110 studenti, 50 uomini e 60 donne, tutti molto attraenti. Dopo aver conversato con le studentesse, i ragazzi dovevano rispondere a domande d'esame, ma la ricercatrice ha constatato che nella maggior parte dei casi non erano affatto in grado di sostenere l'interrogazione. Secondo il test, infatti, la facoltà degli uomini di pensare con chiarezza e lucidità si abbassava notevolmente sia durante la chiacchierata con le ragazze, sia nei minuti immediatamente successivi agli incontro. E il potere del gentil sesso sulla mente umana, ha raccontato la Karremans, può avere anche conseguenze estreme: come nel caso di un ragazzo, che dopo il test non era assolutamente in grado di pensare. Da parte loro, invece, le donne non hanno mai 'perso la testa' durante gli incontri. Secondo la psicologa, lo studio dimostrerebbe perché gli uomini che frequentano l'università avrebbero voti più bassi rispetto alle donne. _
> ...


In fondo è quello che è successo a me quando a 14-15 anni ho scoperto le "femmine"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Passai da essere studente modello con la media dell'otto al ginnasio... a tirar a campare per finir il liceo!


----------



## Nobody (15 Giugno 2009)

Ma si sa fin dalla notte dei tempi ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questi ricercatori.... e noi paghiamo


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

*solita ricerca del put*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma si sa fin dalla notte dei tempi ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


per me questi  ricercatori  avevano una bella gnocca davanti


----------



## Lettrice (15 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> per me questi  ricercatori  avevano una bella gnocca davanti



Era una donna racchietta


----------



## Old Asudem (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Era una donna racchietta


ops 

	
	
		
		
	


	








avrà avuto uno gnoccone davanti allora...
perchè non è mica vero che le donne davanti ad un bel manzo non si rincoglioniscono


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *DAVANTI A BELLE DONNE CERVELLO UOMO VA IN TILT *
> _ BERLINO - Una ricercatrice olandese ha scoperto perché le belle donne riescono a ottenere dagli uomini tutto ciò che vogliono ma anche perché, all'università, i ragazzi hanno voti più bassi delle loro coetanee: di fronte alla bellezza femminile, il cervello maschile va in tilt, i neuroni connettono a fatica e la capacità di pensare diminuisce notevolmente. Quello che finora era un luogo comune, quindi, è stato dimostrato scientificamente da Johan Karremans, una psicologa dell'Università Radboud di Nijmegen, in Olanda.
> 
> Karremans ha condotto lo studio su un gruppo di 110 studenti, 50 uomini e 60 donne, tutti molto attraenti. Dopo aver conversato con le studentesse, i ragazzi dovevano rispondere a domande d'esame, ma la ricercatrice ha constatato che nella maggior parte dei casi non erano affatto in grado di sostenere l'interrogazione. Secondo il test, infatti, la facoltà degli uomini di pensare con chiarezza e lucidità si abbassava notevolmente sia durante la chiacchierata con le ragazze, sia nei minuti immediatamente successivi agli incontro. E il potere del gentil sesso sulla mente umana, ha raccontato la Karremans, può avere anche conseguenze estreme: come nel caso di un ragazzo, che dopo il test non era assolutamente in grado di pensare. Da parte loro, invece, le donne non hanno mai 'perso la testa' durante gli incontri. Secondo la psicologa, lo studio dimostrerebbe perché gli uomini che frequentano l'università avrebbero voti più bassi rispetto alle donne.  _
> ...


il_ potere _del gentile sesso


----------



## Old cornofrancese (16 Giugno 2009)

concordo con i ricercatori...


----------



## Bruja (16 Giugno 2009)

*........*



cornofrancese ha detto:


> concordo con i ricercatori...


Anch'io... e per difetto... c'é sempre di peggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Giugno 2009)

La ricerca scientifica dovrebbe concentrarsi, anzichè sul nucleare, il solare, l'eolico, il geotermico etc., sull'immenso _"potere traente"_ del fatidico.... pelo.
Risolveremmo ogni problema energetico.


----------



## soleluna80 (16 Giugno 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> concordo con i ricercatori...


----------

